# Maternity Benefit Entitlements



## rolo19 (12 Jan 2011)

just wondering if any one knows if you can collect maternity benefit and one parent family? if so.... any idea of the figures??
hope someone can help.
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jan 2011)

Maternity beneift is a PRSI based shceme unaffected by other income. OFP is means-tested and the amount payable is based on income and assets, other than DSP (SW) paymetns so MB is not assessed.


----------



## okso (14 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I also have a query re maternity benefit.

My contract in work is finished at the end of June. My baby is due in Sept, 11 weeks later. I have been told that my contract will probably not be renewed in June (they don't know I'm pregnant yet).

Initially, I assumed that I will have to claim jobseekers benefit for the weeks before my due date, and claim maternity after this. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this? 

Thanks so much in advance. Am delighted that baby is on the way, but I'll have no decent cash now!

Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (14 Jan 2011)

You can start Maternity Leave up to 16 weeks before you are due, so I would recommend applying to go on Maternity leave as soon as your contract is up. 

You need to apply in advance and get your employer to sign the relevant forms, so dont wait unilt June to make the application. 

According to www.citizensinfomation.com, the criteria for getting Mat Benefit are as follows

"Maternity Benefit is paid by the Department of Social Protection to women who have a certain number of paid PRSI contributions on their social insurance record and who are in insurable employment up to the first day of their maternity leave.".

If your contract finishes, you are on JSB, and then apply I dont know if you will get Mat Benefit, 

Have a look at the details in www.citizensinformation.ie/en/socia..._families_and_children/maternity_benefit.html


----------



## okso (18 Jan 2011)

Thanks Huskerdu,

I read that alright on the citinfo website, and will certainly go ahead and go on early mat leave. I wasn't sure if I could do it if I didn't have a 'preganacy' problem or not. 

Do you know how they calculate how much you are entitled to? I think the top amount is around €280 per week. Is that dependent on my salary for the last year? I earn ~€42K and pay all taxes etc.

Thanks,


----------



## huskerdu (18 Jan 2011)

You can go on Maternity Leave at 24 weeks, without any medical reason. You still only get 26 weeks maternity benefit. 

Assuming you have full PRSI paid, which you seem to have, on a salary of 42K, you will get the max 280 per week.


----------



## okso (18 Jan 2011)

Thanks a million,

That is a weight off my mind now 

I might be able to afford nappies afterall 
Cheers


----------



## Nige (18 Jan 2011)

The maximum  level of maternity benefit is now €262 a week.


----------



## okso (18 Jan 2011)

Thanks Nige,

Thats a big drop per month. 
Penalised for creating future tax-payers I guess!!


----------



## TillyD (30 Jan 2011)

huskerdu said:


> You can go on Maternity Leave at 24 weeks, without any medical reason. You still only get 26 weeks maternity benefit.


 
I also went on my mat leave 16 weeks before my due date. No questions asked. On my last pregnancy I was made redundant 14 weeks before my due date and I went straight on to maternity leave.


----------

